# R10 problems



## TX21 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok I am new to the game and having problems with my R10 receiver. I can no longer watch any channel it just shows a black screen. I can hit info and see the header as well as the guide but when I try to watch a chanel... nothing. I called DTV and they did the usual reset confirm numbers thing and still nothing. It used to do this all the time and I would just re-set and get back to watching tv no probs. It says activate your DVR service (its active I check with DTV). Before I spend some money to replace this unit is there anything I can do? I am sure its some sort of software problem, my other box works fine.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You posted in a Dish Network discussion section. Have it moved to Direct TV to ensure proper answers to your problem.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So moved (although one of the D* buddies might find a better home).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Moved once again to the DTivo section.


----------



## TX21 (Jan 10, 2007)

Clint Lamor said:


> Moved once again to the DTivo section.


I posted it in the right spot the second time for sure. Don't know how it got back to dish network 

So everyone knows where to post stuff in the right spot  but no advise on the situation?


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

TX21 said:


> I posted it in the right spot the second time for sure. Don't know how it got back to dish network
> 
> So everyone knows where to post stuff in the right spot  but no advise on the situation?


I would go to tivocommunity forums and look there.

When my Hughes S2 died, those forums helped me with rebuilding it with a new hard drive.


----------



## TX21 (Jan 10, 2007)

jaywdetroit said:


> I would go to tivocommunity forums and look there.
> 
> When my Hughes S2 died, those forums helped me with rebuilding it with a new hard drive.


Cool thanx!


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

TX21 said:


> I posted it in the right spot the second time for sure. Don't know how it got back to dish network
> 
> So everyone knows where to post stuff in the right spot  but no advise on the situation?


I would go to tivocommunity forums and look there.

When my Hughes S2 died, those forums helped me with rebuilding it with a new hard drive.


----------



## TX21 (Jan 10, 2007)

jaywdetroit said:


> I would go to tivocommunity forums and look there.
> 
> When my Hughes S2 died, those forums helped me with rebuilding it with a new hard drive.


I went over there last night and read till my eyes hurt and about all the info I could find was to take out the HDD and do something with it. I need to re-format it or something. I did learn a few new things like forcing my box to call and a complete erase of the system. I erased the system and I need to call to activate it again tonight, hope I didn't lose all my info for nothing. My box has been down since 01/01/07 anyway :nono2:


----------



## snickerrrrs (Jan 20, 2007)

I've heard of people having video problems on the R10 when they plug in the S-video cable. Try eliminating all cables but coaxial then component then s-video see if that helps. You may need a new hard drive depending on age. If you don't have any video (can you play recordings?) As a last resort: go to messages and setup then restart and reset then clear and delete everything, It can take a hour so be patient. Sounds like you have nothing to lose. Good luck


----------



## TX21 (Jan 10, 2007)

snickerrrrs said:


> I've heard of people having video problems on the R10 when they plug in the S-video cable. Try eliminating all cables but coaxial then component then s-video see if that helps. You may need a new hard drive depending on age. If you don't have any video (can you play recordings?) As a last resort: go to messages and setup then restart and reset then clear and delete everything, It can take a hour so be patient. Sounds like you have nothing to lose. Good luck


I was useing a s-video cable, to late now I just got the r15. I did try and clear everything and so a restart - no luck. I think the box was dead I could watch recorded show but nothing else. Oh well its fixed now.

Thanx


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

TX21 said:


> I was useing a s-video cable, to late now I just got the r15. I did try and clear everything and so a restart - no luck. I think the box was dead I could watch recorded show but nothing else. Oh well its fixed now.
> 
> Thanx


Fixed huh?

You wait. You cant fix an R10 with an R15.

He'll be back asking about fixing the R10 in no time.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

ZoSoAir said:


> Fixed huh?
> 
> You wait. You cant fix an R10 with an R15.
> 
> He'll be back asking about fixing the R10 in no time.


Sad...but true.


----------



## TX21 (Jan 10, 2007)

ZoSoAir said:


> Fixed huh?
> 
> You wait. You cant fix an R10 with an R15.
> 
> He'll be back asking about fixing the R10 in no time.


I have a r15 now. I gave the old r10 to the repair guy. I just have to figure out how to program the recording season pass deal now. For some reason I can't figure it out.


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

TX21 said:


> I have a r15 now. I gave the old r10 to the repair guy. I just have to figure out how to program the recording season pass deal now. For some reason I can't figure it out.


Join the club.


----------

